# Copies of all passport pages?



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm about to apply for a 820/801 partner visa and I keep seeing this crop up on people's example lists of items for their applications. A certified copy of all stamped pages of your passport. Is this really necessary? And what for? I used to work in the travel industry and so have two current valid passports for the UK, one is as good as full and the other pretty full. I'd rather not copy them all unless I have to (listing the entry/exit dates for the 200 odd places I've visited in the last 10 years, on both forms 47sp and 80, is enough I think!)

And while I'm here, what about previous passports? Is there any good reason to involve them at all?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

When we went to get our passports copied and certified, the judge told us to copy/certify all the pages with stamps on them. I assume the reason they want a copy of your stamped passport pages as well is to check that you have not been anywhere (that could affect your application) you haven't told them about in that list of places visited past 10 years.

For us it was also important to hand in a decision ready application, and we didn't want to risk having to send them anything later on.


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

Fair enough. Thanks!


----------



## Eizzi (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't include copies of all the pages in the end, just the personal info page required for the application. I was honest in the list of countries on both forms 47SP and 80 and decided to risk it, since it wasn't asked for on any of the official lists/guidelines. Not saying it never gets asked for, only that not including them didn't get in the way of my quick visa grant.

(This is just a follow up statement for the benefit of anyone who comes across this thread.)


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update Eizzi. I only sent copies of the personal info page as well - I'll let you know if it was the right call after I have my visa grant letter. Haha!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I sent in copies of all pages with stamps in them just to be safe, but I haven't seen anyone say here that their CO came back and asked for them, so...


----------

